# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK'yı fena oyuna getirdiler

## bozok

*ABD ile görüştüklerini sanan PKK'yı böyle kandırdılar*

*14.01.2009 / MİLLİYET*




PKK terör örgütünden ayrılan bir teröristin iddiasına göre yedi yıl önce aslında ABD’lilerle görüştüklerini sanan PKK’lılar kandırıldı. 

Kendisini diplomat olarak tanıtan bir Iraklı lokantacıyla görüştürülen teröristler, bir aracıya 35 bin dolar ödedi. 

Yedi yıl önce ABD’lilerle PKK’lı teröristler arasında yapıldığı öne sürülen görüşmeyle ilgili yeni bir iddia ortaya atıldı. Dursun Ali Küçük, PKK terör örgütünün yöneticileri arasındayken dört yıl önce örgütten ayrıldı. 

Gittiği Gürcistan’da tutuklanan ve bir süre cezaevinde kalan Küçük’ün şu sıralarda bir Avrupa ülkesinde yaşadığı tahmin ediliyor. Dursun Ali Küçük, muhalif internet sitelerine örgütün geçmişiyle ilgili açıklamalar yapıyor. 


*üRGüTTEN 35 BİN DOLAR ALDI* 

Dursun Ali Küçük, Suriye’deki görüşmeye ABD’liler adına katılan kişinin aslında İngilizce bilen bir lokanta sahibi olduğunu iddia etti: 

*“2001 ve 2002 yılı kışıydı. Bir gün Ecevit adlı arkadaş Koordinasyonu aradı ve ABD’li bir diplomatla görüşeceğini söyledi. Aracılığı Davut Bağistani yaptı. Suriye’de bir lokantada Bağistani’nin getirdiği diplomatla görüşüldü. Aslında Amerikalı olmayan bu kişinin konuşmalarından da endişe duyulmadı. Arkadaşlar bir süre sonra bazı duyumlar aldı ve Ecevit’in bir lokantacı ile görüştüğü kanısına varıldı. Suriye’de görüşme bittikten sonra Davut istediğini yapmıştı. ürgütten 35 bin dolar para almıştı.”* 

Davut Bağıstani’nin görüşmeyi Türk basınına sızdırdığını belirten Küçük, örgütün kandırıldığı ortaya çıkınca PKK’lıların görüşmeyi yalanladıklarını söyledi. ABD’li yetkililer de iddiaları yalanlamıştı. 

...

----------

